# Systainer Score!!!



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

So a little while ago I left my name and number at Woodcraft with a note on their bullentin board that said: willing to buy unused systainers or Festool's.

Had one call about a tool I own, should have bought it and re-sold it.
Tonight I got a call from a guy that had some empty systainers he wanted to get rid of.

I picked up two #4 Systainers and one #1 systainer for.......30 bucks!!!

In case you are not familiar with the prices:

Empty Systainer 4 74.00 x2 148.00
Empty Systainer 1 58.00 

Total new: $206.00 + tax!!

WhoooHooooooo:laughing::laughing:

Time to organize some more tools!!


----------



## TulsaRemodeler (Nov 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> So a little while ago I left my name and number at Woodcraft with a note on their bullentin board that said: willing to buy unused systainers or Festool's.
> 
> Had one call about a tool I own, should have bought it and re-sold it.
> Tonight I got a call from a guy that had some empty systainers he wanted to get rid of.
> ...


Ok, I'll be the first one with the dumb question, WTF is a Systainer?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TulsaRemodeler said:


> Ok, I'll be the first one with the dumb question, WTF is a Systainer?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TulsaRemodeler said:


> Ok, I'll be the first one with the dumb question, WTF is a Systainer?


 
Over priced plastic boxes :thumbsup:


----------



## TulsaRemodeler (Nov 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


>


Toolbox?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

TulsaRemodeler said:


> Ok, I'll be the first one with the dumb question, WTF is a Systainer?


Overpriced tood box from Festool!

Sorry Warner:no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Framer53 said:


> Overpriced tood box from Festool!
> 
> Sorry Warner:no:


Not when they are only 10 bucks a piece!!

I am comitted to the cause now, I have been slowly putting other non-festool tools in these. I have one just for all my trim guns, nails and anything related to trim installs in one.

Going to make one for drywall work, one for paint work, and so on.
They all stack on top of each other and lock together.
I can grab a big stack and carry all needed tools in someones house in one or two trips. Saves me time loading/unloading as well as knowing where everything is at.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

you're such a festool weenie 


























did he have any more? :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

J F said:


> you're such a festool weenie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No but, I told hime when he buys more call me up and I can take them off his hands. People are paying almost full price for used one's, I should sell them off but, where is the fun in that?:laughing:


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am comitted to the cause now, I have been slowly putting other non-festool tools in these. I have one just for all my trim guns, nails and anything related to trim installs in one.


The things are great... Do you have a photo of this one?


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I looked at these again today and I just don't get it. They are a plastic box, no different than a plastic box from wallmart for $5. 
Please tell me I am wrong. If that is the case or is it the green koolade :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Anderson said:


> I looked at these again today and I just don't get it. They are a plastic box, no different than a plastic box from wallmart for $5.
> Please tell me I am wrong. If that is the case or is it the green koolade :whistling


 
They are a good idea if you dont mind blowing the cash on them. I would rather have something like the pelican cases but thats me. But i wont spend that on either plastic box.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Warner gets a comission he time he types "festool"


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'll give you a crisp $100 bill for them since you already have some others to use.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Anderson said:


> I looked at these again today and I just don't get it. They are a plastic box, no different than a plastic box from wallmart for $5.
> Please tell me I am wrong. If that is the case or is it the green koolade :whistling


I thought nothing of them either. Even after my first couple purchases of their tools. After using them and draging them in and out of my truck, trailer and peoples houses, my wallet and back thank me.

How many tool cases can you carry at one time? 
I cant carry both my passlodes in one hand, impossible. 
THese cases stack on top of each other and latch together.

With these I can grab a stack of Festool's, and a stack that has misc. other tools organized inside these cases. What is the most valubale thing that one always wishes they could have more of? Time.

These tools and systainers allow me to be more productive, get more work done in the same time frame with minimal set-up, break-down and clean up time.

Yes they are expensive compared to all the other garbage that is made.

The systainers have been a mainstay and an award winning tool storage solution in Europe for years.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Trim40 said:


> Warner gets a comission he time he types "festool"


Well then, lets hope they don't see me saving about 200 bucks then!!:laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Excellent score Warner! :thumbsup: Ignore those non-believers! They're using a Royobi cordless!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I hate you.










I'm GREEN with envy.






I'l give you 20 bucks a piece! Heck how about 80 bucks Canadian!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Where is the na-na-na-na smiley?!?:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Excellent score Warner! :thumbsup: Ignore those non-believers! They're using a Royobi cordless!


It's ok, I don't need everyone getting into this stuff, there would be more competition then!!:laughing:

I can't wait for the day everything I own is stored in these things.


----------

